# Bowtech 09 Sentinel string length and Cam Timing



## adrian5800 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all
I have a question for all the Bowtech gurus out there. Whilst I understand timing the binary cams on these bows is best done at full draw on a board, what about the initial rotation of the cams? Is it close enough from blue printing the cables/string to spec lengths? There seems to be no information I have found to show the initial setting. I have read the Binary cam tuning thread by Dave Nowlins, maybe I'm missing something. 

My Sentinel is timed perfectly at full draw so both draw stops hit the cables at the same time, at rest one cam shows 4 marks next to the cable and the other one shows 3. My cables and string are spot on at 100lb tension with 1/4" posts, though to time the cams one cable had to have 1 twist to bring the cams to sync. 
At this my AMO draw length is too long by 1/2" by the info on the '09 post setting chart - i.e. I am on the 6.5 mod which should give 25" draw but is 25 1/2" (draw stops in the no 4 set). At this I have 80% let off. 

ATA is close to spec maybe 1/4" under and the limbs maxed out give 59lb. 

Any ideas?


Cheers 

Adrian


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like it's pretty close. I dont worry about the rotation so much if everything else is correct, or close to correct. My Senty is dead on ATA and at 59 lbs (60# limbs) maxed. If the stops are timed and the cams are in sync you should be gtg.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

after you have the cams synced so that they hit the flats on the mods at the same time shoot it through a chrono and record speed now press and add 1 twist to each cable remove 1 twist from string 1/2 at either end reassemble shoot through chrono record speed if it went up do it again until it starts to drop then go back 1 step if it drops initialy go the other way 
this is how I find the sweet spot in the cam system be certain to check ata brace draw weight and length at each step I record them as well


----------



## adrian5800 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have tried taking twists out of the cables and get the ATA to 36 3/4" to bring the draw length in but it only shortens it by 1/8". I haven't yet tried to add twists to the string to ****** the cams. 
On the earlier binary cams there is info regarding how many dots should be visible at rest but I can't find any info on these CP binaries (Sentinel Admiral or Captain).

Bambislayer - I'll ask at our club if I can borrow a chronograph, I know one member owns one.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## adrian5800 (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone else have some input? :darkbeer:


----------



## adrian5800 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I got some info from Bowtech..



> Hi Adrian, the 2009 Sentinel needs to have the cables centered between
> timing dots 3 and 7. If you have any other questions just let me know. Thank
> you, have a good day.


Well that's a start at least :shade:


----------

